# Bonsai Marijuana :)



## Tanirbask

Have trouble with space? Like high-maitenance? lol

 This site teaches you how to grow your weed into a bonsai tree.

http://www.planetganja.com/article.php?articleid=1


----------



## Mutt

Nice How to.
I also have the OG FAQ bonzai guide. If you want it just PM me.


----------



## rockydog

Thanks for the link


----------



## Student

Well I just lost a bet on whether this was possible or not :/


----------



## bluntman and chronic

does it grow nugs or just used for clones


----------



## Mutt

bluntman and chronic said:
			
		

> does it grow nugs or just used for clones



ask for bonsai buds?
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31997


----------

